# Who to choose?



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Democrat or Repubilca would be better? During this preelection fight both sides were not quite correct sometimes. However, on the average, republicans are dirtier and less discriminating to resort to dirty tricks. I noticed that they do it everywhere starting from electing local government officials. THerefore, I choose a Democratic candidate most of the time.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Check out the crap the Dem's put out about Bush in Texas. They have flyers with a picture of Bush's head on a handicapped special olympic athelete and the caption reads "Even if you win, you're still retarded"

Pretty poor showing by the Dem's and it looks like it is truly linked to their campaign employees. :******:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

It sounds like you're feeling the same way I am and having trouble picking between two candidates that are both non-appealing. You know how I decided? I woke up and realized there's more than two people running and found a candidate I could vote for.

And before everyone jumps on me saying voting third party is "throwing my vote away" I'll say this...SHUT UP! Voting for either one of the douche bags running for the Dems or the Repubs is throwing your vote away. The only reason why everyone is stuck voting for two candidates is because everyone will only vote for one of the two candidates. There's a lot of people that don't vote simply because they don't like their "choices." If you don't like Bush or Kerry, remember there's other people running to look into.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Remmi_&_I said:


> Check out the crap the Dem's put out about Bush in Texas. They have flyers with a picture of Bush's head on a handicapped special olympic athelete and the caption reads "Even if you win, you're still retarded"
> 
> Pretty poor showing by the Dem's and it looks like it is truly linked to their campaign employees. :ticked:


You do realize that if it is not done by the democratic party then it has no relation to Kerry, right. If the KKK put on a show in honor of Bush it could hardly be said that he was at fault for it.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Heard on the radio this morning PETA endorsed Kerry,oh but wait, he's a hunter and a fisherman. :eyeroll:


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

I saw a car today with PETA stickers all over it, I ran home and printed out a sticker that said "Another Terrorist Group for Kerry" 
Pasted that baby on the bumper! :beer:


----------



## Rick Fode (Sep 26, 2004)

Did anybody see the news today? Kerry was goose hunting in Ohio and it showed them walking out of a corn field carrying his double bbl, his guides were carrying some honkers. What a crock, he has voted against every gun and hunting issue there is, now all of the sudden he's a hunter. Peta endorses him, now what? Bottom line, we are screwed if Kerry gets in there. I hate so say it but yes, America has forgotten, next time it's going to be something alot worse like a suitcase nuke in NYC and if Kerry is president, he and his cronies will be surrounded by their own puddle of urine.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

OH man did he just pi$$ off PETA today.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Rick Fode said:


> Did anybody see the news today? Kerry was goose hunting in Ohio and it showed them walking out of a corn field carrying his double bbl, his guides were carrying some honkers. What a crock, he has voted against every gun and hunting issue there is, now all of the sudden he's a hunter. Peta endorses him, now what? Bottom line, we are screwed if Kerry gets in there. I hate so say it but yes, America has forgotten, next time it's going to be something alot worse like a suitcase nuke in NYC and if Kerry is president, he and his cronies will be surrounded by their own puddle of urine.


Wow, its like Fox news but in a more compact format, thanks.


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Hello Kerry---Goodbye hunting--it's as simple as that. :evil:


----------



## Rick Fode (Sep 26, 2004)

MT,

You are welcome and from reading all of your far left comments, you would probably also be encircled in your own puddle of urine, right before you dodge the draft and head to Europe like Clinton.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I see you take after Bush with the contridictory sentences.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Rick Fode said:


> HOEVEN NEEDS THE BOOT, LET'S GET RID OF HIM!


Hmmm, shouldn't Satrom be standing in his own puddle of urine in Europe with Clinton and MT too?

I am so confused.

And if someone has a differing opinion.............oh my god.........lynch the infidel. Not before a few personal attacks first though, right?

By the way, where is Bobm?


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

*sigh* I'm trying to bide my time. What do you guys think? If Kerry gets elected should I flee to Switzerland or should I hide out in the forest? I'm not giving up any type of gun I own, and I don't want to have to face the Thugs when they come for them. Would it be easier and safer to immigrate to Switzerland, or to hide out in the wilderness and hope they don't find me?


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Rick Fode said:


> Did anybody see the news today? Kerry was goose hunting in Ohio and it showed them walking out of a corn field carrying his double bbl, his guides were carrying some honkers. What a crock, he has voted against every gun and hunting issue there is, now all of the sudden he's a hunter. Peta endorses him, now what? Bottom line, we are screwed if Kerry gets in there. I hate so say it but yes, America has forgotten, next time it's going to be something alot worse like a suitcase nuke in NYC and if Kerry is president, he and his cronies will be surrounded by their own puddle of urine.


Kery voted fine. We need gun contro and it is irrelevant of hunting weapons. Do not try to distort the issue.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

mr.trooper said:


> *sigh* I'm trying to bide my time. What do you guys think? If Kerry gets elected should I flee to Switzerland or should I hide out in the forest? I'm not giving up any type of gun I own, and I don't want to have to face the Thugs when they come for them. Would it be easier and safer to immigrate to Switzerland, or to hide out in the wilderness and hope they don't find me?


I like Kerry because I value my right to free speech more than I do my right to own an "assult weapon". I realize that many of the laws go against common sense, but they can be reversed with time. The more and more that Bush cuts away at our other rights in the name of "the war on terror" the more we are like our enemies. The rights we lose with Bush we will never get back.


----------

